# I had no idea this was here.



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

I love photography and dabble in it some. Here are some of my better shots..
































































I hope you all like them!

Take care,
J.M.


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

Beautiful Photos!  You have quite an eye.  I love the young miss on the stoop and the little lad fishing.  I am quite fond of the zebra also. Well done!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

JM. I stared at your little girl for a while, that is an adorable picture. The little boy fishing is sweet. I liked the gorilla picture and the field of tallgrass (wheat?) as the next favorites. You have some really nice shots there.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Love the picture of the little boy fishing!


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> JM. I stared at your little girl for a while, that is an adorable picture. The little boy fishing is sweet. I liked the gorilla picture and the field of tallgrass (wheat?) as the next favorites. You have some really nice shots there.


Thanks everyone. The little girl is my daughter and the boy fishing is my son. Not that I'm a proud father bragging or anything


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Great pictures.

Glad you wandered over.  If you have any flower pictures, post 'em in the flower a day thread, I need more people there. And we have a cool photo effects thread, even if I do tend to monopolize it...


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice work, J.M.  Especially like the soft-filter look.  Welcome to finding the Photo Gallery.  I love it over here.

I'll visit with you all in a couple weeks.  About to board our cruise ship.  Take care, all.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

R. Doug said:


> Nice work, J.M. Especially like the soft-filter look. Welcome to finding the Photo Gallery. I love it over here.
> 
> I'll visit with you all in a couple weeks. About to board our cruise ship. Take care, all.


Thank you much! Have a safe trip.

J.M.


----------

